# Growth with peppermint oil



## Sui Topi (Jun 16, 2008)

Can anyone attribute growth to peppermint oil? In my quest to perfect that horsetail oil recipe, I added a few drops of peppermint oil and I am sitting here with this lovely tingle on my scalp, and I just hope this is not a superficial thing. It IS really doing SOMETHING right? Does anyone have any peppermint oil stories? Like it regrew your edges or something? Thanks!


----------



## ebzonix (Jun 16, 2008)

I still havent noticed a tingly feeling from the peppermint. maybe i dont have the pure kind.


----------



## wheezy807 (Jun 16, 2008)

It stimulates the scalp to promote hair growth. So does thyme, rosemary, 
ylang ylang, lavender, jasmine and cedarwood oils.


----------



## Sui Topi (Jun 19, 2008)

bumping...I wanna hear some testimonies ladies. I know in theory it should work, but I wanna hear about some proof or something


----------



## Fine 4s (Jun 20, 2008)

Not sure if this is much of a testimony but when I started taking care of my hair around 2/07 I hit the ground running using all kinds of stuff and a mixture of Vitamin E oil, rosemary and peppermind e.o., jojob oil and glycerin was my hair growth mixture. I didn't/ don't track my growth much but folks commented quite a bit at the growth progress and by March of 08 I was at BSL. Now, I wasn't consistent at all and in fact I still have the same first bottles of Glycerin, jojoba oil and essential oils...

I got this recipe from Motowngirl.com...


----------



## MD_Lady (Jun 20, 2008)

wheezy807 said:


> It stimulates the scalp to promote hair growth. So does thyme, rosemary, *ylang ylang*, lavender, *jasmine* and cedarwood oils.


 
This makes me want to run to GNC and make my own essential oil blend.


----------



## YoungWavey (Jun 20, 2008)

Fine 4s said:


> Not sure if this is much of a testimony but when I started taking care of my hair around 2/07 I hit the ground running using all kinds of stuff and a mixture of Vitamin E oil, rosemary and peppermind e.o., jojob oil and glycerin was my hair growth mixture. I didn't/ don't track my growth much but folks commented quite a bit at the growth progress and by March of 08 I was at BSL. Now, I wasn't consistent at all and in fact I still have the same first bottles of Glycerin, jojoba oil and essential oils...
> 
> *I got this recipe from Motowngirl.com...*





I do a very similiar recipe...I just use castor oil 4oz , peppermint oil, and vitamin E oil..with some coconut oil added also Tea tree oil(kinda went oil crazy)...I think its working i can't wait to take my pics tomorrow to see if theres a difference. I most def. get those creepy tings on my scalp! Hopefully thats a good sign...


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Sep 27, 2008)

I heard this oil is great, I will be using some.


----------



## Qualitee (Sep 27, 2008)

Yes it does! Cant wait to get somemore!


----------



## Queen_Earth (Jan 25, 2009)

I tried coconut oil, jojoba oil, tea tree oil, honey, thyme oil, peppermint oil, rosemary oil, garlic extract oil and EVOO in a mix today! It was AMAZING as a leave in moisturizer in my daughter's 4B natural hair today and helped with the detangling as well...I will try it in my hair as well once I take my pins down...I am hoping it helps with my edges and for thickening my hair


----------



## Anashja (Jan 25, 2009)

I used it in my DC last night w/ ORS May along w/ some grapeseed oil... felt great...I just started w/ the oils since Im actually doing my hair w/o the kinky twists...so far so good!


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Jan 25, 2009)

I use peppermint oil in my spritzes, I don't know if it helps with my hair growth, but I love it!!!


----------



## ShaniKeys (Jan 25, 2009)

I use peppermint oil, ylang ylang and rosemary oil mixed with jojoba oil to massage my scalp. I think it helped my hair grow the few inches it grew.


----------



## Stacy TheLady (Oct 30, 2009)

bumping.....am interested in peppermint oil with regards to growth and thickness.


----------



## LadyRaider (Oct 30, 2009)

Where do you purchase peppermint oil?

I used my old aura rosemary mint conditioner a few weeks ago, and boy was my scalp tingly. It was almost TOO tingly. 

I had used that stuff forever before my HHJ, but never had that effect before. I wonder what made the change. 

It'd be nice if that tingle stimulated growth.


----------



## Stacy TheLady (Oct 30, 2009)

LadyRaider said:


> Where do you purchase peppermint oil?
> 
> I used my old aura rosemary mint conditioner a few weeks ago, and boy was my scalp tingly. It was almost TOO tingly.
> 
> ...


 
I got mine our the local cosmetics and its also sold at the pharmacy store but am in the caribbean     Sorry!


----------



## msbettyboop (Oct 30, 2009)

when i started my journey i got rosemary oil and eucalyptus oil. i was going to get peppermint too but it wasn't available. i mixed the rosemary and eucalyptus in with basically everything. i particularly used it to massage my scalp for 5 mins every morning and evening (mixed with unrefined coconut oil). When i started, the hair on my crown was thinning badly and my edges were dismal. It's been about a month and my edges have been revived and my crown looks like a wild field right now. I've always had good growth but I believe the daily massages with essential oils greatly assisted this time around. I just got peppermint oil and I'm adding it in from today.

By the way, it isn't the adding of the oils that assists with hair growth. It's massaging your scalp with the oils which stimulates growth.


----------



## remilaku (Oct 30, 2009)

I like peppermint oil. I buy dr. bronners peppermint soap and trader joes tea tree tingle. The trader joes has tea tree, peppermint and all sorts of goodies in there. It blows your scalp off! I love it.


----------



## LoveCraze (Oct 31, 2009)

LadyRaider said:


> Where do you purchase peppermint oil?
> 
> I used my old aura rosemary mint conditioner a few weeks ago, and boy was my scalp tingly. It was almost TOO tingly.
> 
> ...


 


I originally got my peppermint oil from Sally's. But they also sell it at HEB and Kroger whole foods section and The Whole Foods Store. I believe that the Vitamin Shoppe may sell it as well.


----------



## sharifeh (Oct 31, 2009)

I have some vitamin e oil collecting dust
I should use it for massaging purposes


----------



## CurlyMoo (Oct 31, 2009)

I was looking at these oils the other day. Decided to get spearmint, nettle and catnip tea instead.


----------



## MangaManiac (Oct 31, 2009)

I think I may want to get some and add it to my Moe Grow mix. Can't hurt, but it can help!


----------



## jamaraa (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm allergic to peppermint oil methinks. It's too harsh for my skin and in the dosages usually put in hair formulas, it's WAY too strong.

Rosemary is a fantastic alternative...it both stimulates and darkens hair. 

I'm just giving this as an alternative to anyone who may share my skin problems w/ peppermint oil.


----------

